

Building a Vagrant Box From Start to Finish - 7hunderbird
http://tylerbird.com/blog/2014/01/27/building-a-vagrant-box-from-start-to-finish/
I&#x27;ll take you through the process because I enjoyed learning it after reading Mitchell&#x27;s book and finding resources online.  But they only got me about 90% of the way there.  So after I made it across the finish line I compiled this article to journal my accomplishment.  For myself and for others.<p>Building a Vagrant Box From Start to Finish
======
7hunderbird
Ohai, if you came here from reddit and you don't know how to click a link you
are a douche. :D

